# New Planted Tank Set-up Using Advice From Tropica



## Mortskrap (Jan 20, 2011)

I will be setting up my new 90 gallon planted tank in the next week or two. I've been on the Tropica website and reviewed their process in starting up a new planted tank. Has anyone tried this process? Does it work? I'm just curious if I should try it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Mortskrap said:


> I've been on the Tropica website and reviewed their process in starting up a new planted tank.


I think I know which method you are referring to, but still can you share the link?


----------



## Mortskrap (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's the link:

Tropica.com

It's actcually an app they want you to use. I wasn't going to use the app but rather use the info they have supplied on their website for this 90 day process.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

How did this go for you? I setup my planted tank about 5 weeks ago. I did not do it in as much detail as this. Far less actually. So far no algae. Planuts grew very slow at first. I added a very slow DIY CO2 system last week. I am noticing a little faster growth now. My next step will be to remove carbon filtration.

Other details... I used miracle grow organic potting soil capped with black gravel. No fertilizers. Lighting is dual t5 high output... running at 2 watts per gallon.


----------



## Mortskrap (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't started it yet. My plants have been delayed so hopefully I can give you some feedback in a week or two.


----------

